# Jet Divers Size



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

This is just a simple question for my fellow trollers out there.

I recently moved and got rid of alot of tackle in hopes of getting newer stuff:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile little does the Wife Know....

Anyways I'm heading over to Bass Pro and I'm looking to buy 8-10 Jet Divers for the season and I was wondering what is the MOST POPULAR SIZE being used by everyone. I dont want to play the mix an match game either I'm gonna get all one size.

Note: I have all kinds of other weight systems I have no Divers I'm strictly buying Divers.


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

where are you going to be fishing?


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

...never mind, 20's should be fine...


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

20's and 30's for most Michigan waters. I've actually had better success with 30's and a shorter setback than 20's. With 20# braid, a 30 back 65' is 22-25' down, great for the inside boards or running straight down the chute.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

If you don't like having to reel in 150ft of line. Get the 40's. The 40's dive just a bit deeper than the 30's with less line out. The only time I run 10 or 20 jets is in very shallow water. Anything over 15 ft I run the 40's. Buy or set up your own releases. Color is your choice. Any questions, just ask.
http://www.dwfonline.org/Articles/jet_diver_release.htm


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Check out some of the Walker jet divers. Price was good adn they come with built in releases.

I prefer 20s and 30s over the 40s but thats just me. I used 20 most of the time in 30fow or more.

Skinner


----------



## kgpcr (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you got any Walker Deep divers? they are great to have as well.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jan 6, 2006)

I use the 30's.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

These start out at $6.99 for the 10&#8217;s-20&#8217;s -30 &#8216;s and run up to 7.99 for the 30&#8217;s there on sale btw. Just thought I would give a heads upso see links be low. #10 will dive up to 30 foot with 210 back with 10 pound mono. #10 will also dive 36 foot with 10/4 fire line. the number 20 is close to it except with 30# braid for the 20 # jet diver dives shallower @ around 70 foot back equals 14 foot aprox ware it will only be 30 foot back for the number 10 jet diver. there is a better dive curve to the #20 and 30 # jet divers it seems to steadily drop un like the 10 # jet diver were it dives deep in the first 30 foot then levels out. btw cabelas has them on sale the 20# for #6.99+ I think shipping is 5.95 @ cabelas.com? I like running the #10&#8217;s further back you get more hook ups away from the boat. / Motor any ways compare the prices at bass pro so not to over pay while there @bass pro. Any ways best of luck. Btw dipseys are on slae luhr Jensen models at cabelas. you realy need a copy of percision trolling big water edtion if you do not got one which you most likely do. then it's easier to find depths of divers. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Trolling-Gear/Divers%7C/pc/104794380/c/104784480/sc/104297580/Luhr-Jensen-Jet-Diver/1271376.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fboating-trolling-gear-divers%2F_%2FN-1100557%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104297580%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104784480&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104784480%3Bcat104297580
dipseys
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/boating-trolling-gear-divers/_/N-1100557/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104297580?WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104784480


----------

